# Radiant in floor heating themostats



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the ones I've installed - the thermostadt came with two thermocouples with 6 or 8' leads attached


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

Oh ya and my hvac/heating controls experiance goes as far as asking the tinbasher " how many wires do ya need?" So dont torch me haha thanks


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.suntouch.com/mats/


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

Oh sorry its not electric its the water piping in the basement slab


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nmackintosh said:


> Oh sorry its not electric its the water piping in the basement slab


hehehe


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Probably a two wire line voltage thermostat. If not you are covered if it is low voltage


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

Ya its low voltage


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty sure if its radiant hot water its gonna work just like a zone valve. Most likely low voltage, that said I'd pull at least a 3 wire t- stat cable from the boiler/furnace location maybe? But the plumber should be able to tell ya something, like if he's gonna control circulation with a circulator pump instead of a zone valve.


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

Ya think its something I am going to have to talk to them about just thought I would see what ya guys had to say. Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TimChaput69 said:


> Pretty sure if its radiant hot water its gonna work just like a zone valve. Most likely low voltage, that said I'd pull at least a 3 wire t- stat cable from the boiler/furnace location maybe? But the plumber should be able to tell ya something, like if he's gonna control circulation with a circulator pump instead of a zone valve.


Agreed with that more or less. Most of the ones I've seen have a zone control board for each zone valve, as well as a circ pump, with at LEAST a 2 wire up to the stat. One stat per zone. Wouldn't hurt to pull a 3 or 4 wire just in case they have something fancy going on. I don't think I even carry 2 wire LV cable on my van.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Agreed with that more or less. Most of the ones I've seen have a zone control board for each zone valve, as well as a circ pump, with at LEAST a 2 wire up to the stat. One stat per zone. Wouldn't hurt to pull a 3 or 4 wire just in case they have something fancy going on. I don't think I even carry 2 wire LV cable on my van.


I agree even for doorbells I like having that extra pair.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was actually gonna say like a 8 conductor t-stat cable cause we carry a crud load of it but I figured everyone would jump down my throat!!;-)


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TimChaput69 said:


> I was actually gonna say like a 8 conductor t-stat cable cause we carry a crud load of it but I figured everyone would jump down my throat!!;-)


Yeah that would be hack.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

nmackintosh said:


> Oh sorry its not electric its the water piping in the basement slab


Probably two...but it could be more depending on what kind of furnace/zone control they are using. The new ones will do heat and cool with only two wires.


----------



## WarAdmiral (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the 3rd wire for a just in case. Is this the only heating source? If it is the 2 wires are fine. You will only call Will only be calling the boiler to satisfy the room temp. Keep in mind that if you want to keep a room temp at a specific level, you set the tstat for that temp and never shut it of. If you shut it off or lower at night it will take a long time to bring the room. Back up to temp.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a tekmar stat and the floor sensor comes out of the stat , so 2 for the sensor, 2 for 24 volts , and 2 for the call for heat . Like I said mine is a tekmar but worst case I would pull a 18/6 or 18/8


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

TimChaput69 said:


> I was actually gonna say like a 8 conductor t-stat cable cause we carry a crud load of it but I figured everyone would jump down my throat!!;-)


lol Had a foreman ask me what wire to pull for individual zone valves for an office floor DDC project and since there weren't drawings yet, I said "I don't know man, pull an 8 conductor". (Clearly joking)

Went back a half year later to commission it and all the zone valves (3-conductor models) had 8-wire pulled to them :laughing::whistling2:


----------

